# Synchronisation iCal avec iPhone SANS iCloud



## Oliviou (9 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

ça fait au moins un an que mon calendrier iPhone ne se synchronise plus avec iCal, et là, maintenant, soudain, ça commence à me gonfler.

Je veux juste une synchro à l'ancienne, par iTunes. (surtout pas par iCloud, je ne veux pas revivre le cauchemar des doublons dans tous les sens, des données perdues, des retours en arrière impossibles... Sans compter les régulières défaillances du serveur... C'est simple, quand j'envisage iCloud, quand je clique sur l'icône, mon coeur s'accélère et j'ai des sueurs froides à l'idée de commettre un truc irréparable).

Bref : j'ai un iPhone 4 sous iOS 6.1.3. Un MacBook Air 2012 sous OSX 10.8.4. Sur iTunes, j'ai bien coché "synchroniser les calendriers".
Et ça ne synchronise pas, alors que tout le reste (photos, contacts, musique, apps, etc) se synchronise parfaitement.

Quelqu'un sait-il pourquoi? Et comment régler ça?

Par ailleurs : en cas de miracle, comment être sûr que ce sera bien le calendrier de l'iphone qui se déversera dans iCal, et pas le calendrier de l'ordinateur (vide) qui viendra effacer tous les événements du calendrier iPhone?

Dernière précision : je veux garder l'historique complet de mon calendrier.

Merci !


----------



## romanol (3 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème à la différence que mon Iphone est sur IOS 7. 
Icloud est-il devenu un passage obligé pour la synchro des Calendriers ???


----------



## andr3 (5 Octobre 2013)

Où est localisé ton calendrier sur ton Mac ?  En local ?

Sinon, il existe des alternatives comme Gmail ...


----------



## bompi (5 Octobre 2013)

Qui marche bien (et permet aisément de publier ses informations en direction de la NSA et d'avoir aussi des publicités mieux ciblées ).


----------



## Invité (5 Octobre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Qui marche bien (et permet aisément de publier ses informations en direction de la NSA et d'avoir aussi des publicités mieux ciblées ).



Pas sûr qu'Apple se distingue particulièrement de G00gle sur le coup


----------



## aldoaldo (14 Octobre 2013)

J'ai le même problème et ras le bol aussi.
Sinon pour info, Maverick ne permet pas la synchro par Itunes, passage par iCloud obligatoire.
Lamentable!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h46 ----------

Même problème pour moi
Maverick ne permettra plus la synchro directe mais uniquement par Itunes.
Donc, jamais de Maverick pour moi


----------



## Gwen (14 Octobre 2013)

Euh, tu dis deux choses diamétralement opposées. 

Comme dirait Mulder, "la vérité est ailleurs !"


----------



## aldoaldo (15 Octobre 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Euh, tu dis deux choses diamétralement opposées.
> 
> Comme dirait Mulder, "la vérité est ailleurs !"



Alzheimet, Alzheimer.
Donc synchro par iCloud uniquement pour les calendriers et le carnet d'adresse avec Maverick.
On s'y perd avec tous ces Imachinchoses


----------



## rejane (18 Janvier 2014)

salut à tous,
Entre le calendrier iphone 5 et l'ical de mon mini mac osx 10.9, la synchro ne se fait pas.
Par ailleurs, dans iCloud (appui iTunes) n'apparaît pas "calendrier" ni "contacts"
est-ce normal?


----------



## jejelemoko (20 Janvier 2014)

Bon, alors Apple sait que les infos sur nous peuvent êtres compilées  filtrées revendues et que là est, comme pour les autres cloudeurs, l'avenir des thunes (pas d'iTunes).

Donc il nous organise un blocage  progressif et en règle sans retour en arrière pour nos trois outils  favoris de synchro et votre petit réseau perso : canapé (MacBook),  Bureau (iMac 27'), iPad (sac de sport) et frigo (iPhone). 

iOs 6  puis 7 font disparaître la compat avec l'iTunes compatible avec iOs 5 :  vous avez upgradé l'un ? upgradez l'autre sinon votre iphone n'est pas  reconnu. Vous avez upgradé seulement iTunes ? Chanceux ? Ben non plus,  faut upgrader l'iOs. Et là surprise, les clics sur l'endroit où il y  avait contacts, calendrier, ont magiquement disparu... Mais où sont-ils  donc, mes frères Geeks? 

Vos données de iCal (ce que vous faîtes  de votre semaine) et vos contacts (qui vous rencontrez dans votre  semaine ou qui vous connaissez sans aller les voir, votre belle-mère,  etc..) doivent maintenant pour se rendre de votre canapé à votre frigo  (sur lequel est posé l'iPhone, je le rappelle, il y en a qui ne suivent  pas) doivent, donc, transiter par Coppertino sous les joyeuses trilles  de Tino Rossi annonçant aux annonceurs qui contacteront Apple pour obtenir nos données et faire de nous des cibles (sic) "petit papa Noël".

Merci pour la clé de  cryptage, AppleMan, puisque c'est toi qui me la donnes, j'ai confiance :  tu n'as pas le code de décryptage, au moins? Promets-moi que tu n'a pas  gardé le double de mes clés.. enfin bref. C'était nous. C'était à nous.  C'était chez nous. Ben c'est plus le cas.

Ah oui, comment ça a  commencé... Ah oui je me souviens il y avait une  app tellement pourrie qu'il nous fallait upgrader pour la rectifier. on étati avant sous iOS 5, ça marchait fort, c'était prometteur. Et puis Jobs est mort.

Ah  oui, je m'souviens des excuses du nouveau boss, oh désolé les gars on a  merdé sur "Plans" on va vous régler ça dans notre màj excusez-nous on a  viré d'ailleurs le mec responsable (et c'est vrai). Oh làlà pardon les  mecs, vraiment on a trop merdé, c'est indigne de nous, allez pour la  peine on va vous permettre de télécharger gratos la dernière version  d'OSx pour ceux qu'on n'a pas déjà b... avec les upgrades d'iTunes..mais non je l'ai pas dit..

Alors  on a upgradé, tous autant que nous sommes, au moins un de nos joujous  qui fonctionnaient si bien ensemble sans transmettre à quiconque nos  données. C'est pour ça qu'on avait acheté le deuxième, d'ailleurs, et le  troisième... Ils se parlaient sans bruit et étaient, miracle, d'accord  entre eux. On pouvait roupiller sur notre canapé avec des batteries qui  tenaient dix heures. La bière ronronnait au frigo, le sac de sport  sentait bon les rendez-vous amicaux ou amoureux, secrets ou pas, et le  bureau sentait bon le papier, celui des calendriers Géo avec de belles  images, des 365 photos pour sauver la planète cette année, on en a pour  les années suivantes si vous n'y arrivez pas là tout de suite vous en  faites pas.

Alors oui, fallait pas upgrader. Alors non, fallait  pas passer sous Mavericks. Alors évidemment, l'apple store non plus ne  revient pas en arrière. Si vous téléchargez et  installez le gratuit Mavericks (s'il ne leur rapportait pas d'argent  d'une autre manière il ne serait pas gratuit) vous devrez upgrader votre itunes pour qu'il soit compatible avec lui. Celui-ci vous priera de bien vouloir upgrader votre  iOS, et vous êtes dès le premier article upgradé contraint d'aller  jusqu'à la totale pour garantir la compatibilité entre eux. Dans n'importe quel sens et réciproquement.

Et  si vous voulez repasser à Lion ou Snow Léopard, formattez tout : sans ça  vous ne pourrez pas récupérer en ligne l'Os que vous avez acheté à  l'origine avec la bécane : c'est le dernier upgrade qui apparaît dans  votre compte Apple Store : Mavericks. Qui lit vos bibliothèques (ouais trop cool) mais  vous précise que les bibliothèques ainsi créées ne seront pas lisibles  sous un Os inférieur... alors faut upgrader l'autre iMac en Mav... 1984, quand tu apparais...

Alors  je ne sais pas vous, mais un, ça m'agace. Deux, canapé-frigo via  Coppertino c'est pas très "green" comme démarche. Trois, Jobs doit s'en  retourner dans sa tombe. Ils serait ressuscité qu'il y retournerait  même. Son projet a été dévoyé. La compatibilité est au service de la  comptabilité, celle d'Apple, maintenant, plus au vôtre. Ni au tien, toi, là, ni au tien à toi non plus.

Au  service d'Apple mais non plus seulement sur les produits, (ça, on  voulait bien, on a choisi) mais sur notre vie privée (...). Alors vous  me direz (mais oui vous allez me le dire), pourquoi ne pas rendre  obligatoire la synchro des musiques via le cloud ? Ils s'en foutent, ils  ont déjà tracé vos achats. Vos photos? Trop de bébés joufflus et peu  d'intérêt commercial (évitez quand même les torses nus et les frivolités  - voire aussi les fréquentations qui pourraient plus tard vous faire du  tort*, si vous voulez vous engager en politique).

Bon, c'est vrai,  savoir ce que vous faites et avec qui, c'est peut-être déjà suffisant, y-a que ça qu'ils peuvent vraiment vendre, alors c'est plus simple si on est coincés qu'on peut pas faire autrement.. ben oui, si c'est volontaire, y'aura pas assez de données pour s'astiquer une fois statistiquées les données, pas assez pour valoriser (en $) la pertinence des listings filtrés.

Ah au  fait oui, tiens, quand est-ce qu'on faisait des synchros avant et qu'on  peut plus ? Ben, quand on n'a pas internet, par exemple. Qu'on arrive à l'hôpital et qu'on met un mois à obtenir le WeboLit. Les contacts au bout du fil et les nouveaux amis malades attendront qu'on soit guéri pour être synchronisés. Quand on a décidé  ça pour notre maison de campagne. Qu'à la fin de la journée de travail  on prend l'avion. Qu'on bosse en Beauce dans les champs à traquer la  qualité du mais et que ça capte pas. Qu'on franchit la frontière et  qu'on n'a pas pensé à prendre le forfait data Jet International à 89 euros par mois  (ah, si on avait su, on l'aurait fait!) Quand qu'on est dans l'avion et que le pilote refuse qu'on descende en dessous de 2000 pieds pour que ça capte..  Quand Qu'on est au trou de balle du monde à essayer d'organiser une  mission de santé dans la zone déforestée de pétaouchnok où ils n'ont pas  encore eu le temps de remplacer les arbres par des antennes 4G. Quand on veut faire partie du monde en grand et pas du tout petit monde des Geeks citadins. Ville-plage 4G. Plage 4G-ville. Là non j'y vais pas, ça capte pas (non mais allô quoi!).

J'en  ai marre d'ailleurs qu'ils décident le ciblage des infos et des pubs  sur la base de ce qu'on est déjà : nous vous fourniront seulement ce que  vous êtes déjà. Merci pour la découverte, DieuWeb, j'aimais tellement  apprendre. Sers-moi ce que je sais déjà, s'il te plaît, et rend-moi  sonnant et trébuchant ce qui était gratuit, je te dirai merci : j'avais  tellement envie de consommer et de rester le même : enfin j'ai l'impression d'être reconnu tel que je suis.. qu'importe si je ne change plus ! Ah mondialisation de mon slip je t'aime tellement..

Alors en vérité mes frères je vous le dis, camarades  synchronisés, Apple vous prend pour des sédentaires accros à a 4G : pour  des pommes. Restez bien dans les villes connectées, le monde n'est plus à  vous. Et le monde d'Apple, contre toute attente, s'avère décevant. 

Adieu  la synchro, vive la boite manuelle à quatre vitesses et le plaisir  inoubliable du bruit des doubles débrayages. Les coffres forts serveurs  suisses s'ouvrent enfin à mon grand capital. Je paierai pour ne pas me  faire croquer. Les ProBook me font de l'oeil avec W7pro et 1000 euros  d'écart à claquer en vinasse pour oublier que j'y avais cru depuis New  York, que la Grande Pomme pouvait déteindre sur moi, que j'en amenais un  peu dans mon cartable de gamin à joujou... J'ai fait HT HP comme on  fait hara-kiri.

Je me sentais humain, protégé dans mon identité,  ma vie privée. On cherche à me les synchroniser. Des androïdes me font  maintenant rêver, j'ai HT HTC. 

Oui camarades synchronisés, rejoignons nous au port usb ou sur la grève : je débraye.

*méfiez-vous de tout le monde, du coup. Les gens changent tellement... 

..... A l'aide, Néo.....


----------



## Gwen (21 Janvier 2014)

Bla-bla de parano. Mulder sort de ce corps.


----------



## Invité (21 Janvier 2014)

Moi, j'aime bien un mec qui fait 17 paragraphes sur le sujet !


----------



## jejelemoko (22 Janvier 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Bla-bla de parano. Mulder sort de ce corps.



Rien n'empêche donc Apple de rendre possible à nouveau la synchro via wi-fi, bluetooth, réseau ou iTunes de tes-mes-nos-ses-leurs contacts ? Oh la bonne nouvelle, alors. 

J'aurai tort quand ils l'auront fait, msieu blabla. 

Signé Mulder


----------



## rejane (27 Janvier 2014)

Salut à Tous,
Le R.V. programmés sur iphone 5 ne sont pas transmis sur iCloud! J'ai essayé en programmant d'abord sur iCloud vers iPhone: rien. Ensuite iCad vers iPhone: rien
pas plus entre iCad et iCloud!
Qui a la solution?
PS: sachant que le transfert des contacts entre iCloud et iphone fonctionne.
Merci d'avance
à +


----------



## speedlink (7 Février 2014)

Je trouve vraiment inadmissible cette obligation de passer par le cloud pour synchroniser mon calendrier et mes contacts! Franchement j'espère un retour en arrière d'Apple (peu probable...) ou une solution tierce. Je ne passerai pas par iCloud! En attendant mon calendrier mac ne me sert plus à rien....


----------



## pascalformac (7 Février 2014)

hum hum
 sans icloud  ( OS avant 10.9)
iTunes 11 pour Mac: Synchroniser des contacts, calendriers et autres informations avec votre iPod*touch, iPhone ou iPad


----------



## speedlink (7 Février 2014)

Je suis sur Mavericks....


----------



## pascalformac (7 Février 2014)

speedlink a dit:


> Je suis sur Mavericks....


et bien corriger  tes infos t'es toujours annoncé en ..10.6


----------



## speedlink (7 Février 2014)

Mavericks = 10.9


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2014)

speedlink a dit:


> Mavericks = 10.9


sans blague?

 je parle de ce que TU indiques dans TON  picto
CA


----------



## speedlink (8 Février 2014)

Oups, désolé j'avais pas compris, c'est modifié!


----------



## ubuubu (12 Février 2014)

Personnellement, j'ai fait une sauvegarde de tous mes documents importants et 

JE SUIS REPASSE SOUS MAC OS 10.8 !!!​
Tout est rentré dans l'ordre.


----------



## davmacgeneration (25 Février 2014)

Quel intérêt pour Apple de nous obliger à passer par iCloud pour la synchronisation ? Ça n'existe pas chez Apple un défaut de connexion internet ? Et peut-être plus important encore, mais mes données sont à moi, ou me sont confiées par mes correspondants et n'ont rien à faire sur le site d'Apple.  
iCloud serait un progrès si c'était une option, au contraire, c'est devenu un recul en terme de respect de la vie privée.


----------



## surfbmx (27 Mars 2014)

Ce que le lien Apple ne dit pas, c'est que la synchro ne s'effectue que dans un sens. 
Vous pouvez être sous 10.6, iCal se synchronisera de l'ordi vers l'iPhone oui, mais l'inverse non. 
Vous entrez un tas de trucs depuis votre iPhone, si votre ordi ne se connecte pas à iCloud (c'est le cas de 10.6), aucun rdv iCal ne sera transféré sur votre ordi.


----------



## agarnier (28 Mars 2014)

Je m'incruste
Perso la synchronisation (sans iCloud) fonctionne bien dans le sens iPhone (iOS 6.1) vers Mac (10.8) et inversement mais seulement pour les nouveaux évènements du calendrier Ceux que j'ai éventuellement supprimés sur l'un restent de toute façon sur l'autre.

Sinon je m'apprêtais à passer sur Mavericks, je crois que je vais retarder cette vision particulière du progrès


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2014)

la future 10.9.*3 *
*remettra* la synchro hors iclahoude

OS X 10.9.3 : retour de la synchronisation par USB | Macworld.fr


----------



## agarnier (28 Mars 2014)

Cool !
Mais on va attendre de voir les retours utilisateurs


----------



## surfbmx (29 Mars 2014)

Pour ma part (10.6.8), la seule solution pour la syncho dans les 2 sens, est de désactiver totalement iCloud pour les contacts et les calendriers. Sinon le tel n'envoie rien à l'ordi.


----------



## 217ae1 (29 Mars 2014)

surfbmx a dit:


> Ce que le lien Apple ne dit pas, c'est que la synchro ne s'effectue que dans un sens.
> Vous pouvez être sous 10.6, iCal se synchronisera de l'ordi vers l'iPhone oui, mais l'inverse non.
> Vous entrez un tas de trucs depuis votre iPhone, si votre ordi ne se connecte pas à iCloud (c'est le cas de 10.6), aucun rdv iCal ne sera transféré sur votre ordi.



N'avez vous pas coché l'option "replacer les informations sur cet iPhone" ? Chez moi ça ne pose pas de problème dans les deux sens.


----------



## surfbmx (29 Mars 2014)

Mais en remplaçant les infos sur l'iPhone, cela enlève justement chaque événement ajouté sur ce dernier. Alors qu'à la base, ça serait plutôt l'inverse qui m'intéresse!
La solution qui fonctionne est celle que j'ai précitée.


----------



## 217ae1 (29 Mars 2014)

surfbmx a dit:


> Mais en remplaçant les infos sur l'iPhone, cela enlève justement chaque événement ajouté sur ce dernier. Alors qu'à la base, ça serait plutôt l'inverse qui m'intéresse!
> La solution qui fonctionne est celle que j'ai précitée.



Effectivement, je voulais dire le contraire :rose:


----------

